

Using Repository Analysis to Find Single Responsibility Violations - golemotron
https://michaelfeathers.silvrback.com/using-repository-analysis-to-find-single-responsibility-violations

======
edmundkirwan
That's an interesting approach to cohesion. Historical updates certainly seem
an underused resource.

For me, though, both coupling and cohesion have become a little ... muddled
...
[http://edmundkirwan.com/general/c-and-c.html](http://edmundkirwan.com/general/c-and-c.html)

